# A story of me as a young pipe smoker.



## Fordun (Apr 30, 2011)

I starting smoking a pipe when i was 12...To be fair it wasn't a real pipe nor real pipe tobacco my pipe was a metal socket that was taped onto a Bic Pen and i would steal cigarettes from my mom and smoke them in that with a cotton ball in the stem for a filter.

Depressing i know right but when i was in high school i took a woodshop class and i made my own pipe out of mahogany which was closer to a real pipe then anything i had at the time and at the time i would break up a cigar and smoke which i still do from time to time when i feel like taking a trip back in time.

Just something to think about and i know alot of old folks on here used to do the same they would steal cigarettes and Cigars from there dad and smoke those in a pipe...hell i even knew of one guy who smoked tree bark in his home carved pipe!

If you have any tell me some of your storys i have a pipe loaded and a cup of tea hot so fire away!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Love the story! Oh the days when you could make a pipe in school woodshop classes... Very cool!


----------



## Fordun (Apr 30, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> Love the story! Oh the days when you could make a pipe in school woodshop classes... Very cool!


I remember it as a Paneled,Billiard and the thing was a terrible pipe as far as make i drilled to far and went straight through the pipe and i had to plug the hole up with some tape.

The thing got very hot,the walls were to thin and the draft hole was to big so i jammed a piece of screen door in there to block any incoming tobacco.

But it was something to smoke:bounce:


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Not a pipe story, but when i was yound i knew tobacco came from leaves. SO, i picked up a dried up fall leave, proceeded to roll it and tried smoking it.... IT DID NOT GO WELL!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

It says in your profile that you've been smoking for 2 years. You mean you had shop in the 8th grade!? That lets you make tobacco pipes! Wow! By the time you get to 12th grade, you should be able to make a solid living at it. Shop in high school is bound to have better equipment. :wink:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

freestoke said:


> It says in your profile that you've been smoking for 2 years. You mean you had shop in the 8th grade!? That lets you make tobacco pipes! Wow! By the time you get to 12th grade, you should be able to make a solid living at it. Shop in high school is bound to have better equipment. :wink:


Yeah, if you've been smoking for 2 yrs and started at 12, you're definitely not old enough to be on puff forums. Isn't there a rule about being 18? Or at least a rule about not being 14 haha?


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

I started smoking when I was 12 also. My friends and I would make pipes from whatever we could find, soda cans, aluminum foil. Those were the days.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I started smoking a pipe when I was 15,(cigs around 14 or so). My great uncle gave me this cool pipe carved in the shape of a buffalo head and it had 2 horns made of some white material. Baddest pipe I've ever seen, even up to today. Smoked plenty of Prince Albert and Half and Half, then moved on to Capt' Black, Carter Hall etc. 
Went into the military and in between moves some yahoo stole my damned pipe. Sad sad day for sure.


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

Im still young but we did goofy stuff on the farm like roll hay up in some paper and make a "cigarette". Scared the bejesus out of us when the paper (ordinary computer paper) would flare up. It was only a one time thing as it wasnt very enjoyable haha.

And then there was the time at the ripe age of 15 and me and some friends were at my grandpas cabin and dad had gone into town and wouldnt be back for some hours. We ended up scoring some un filtered Camels which had to be at least 15 years old stuffed away in a tin on top of the mantle. After that we each took shots of room temperature J&B Scotch which was equally old and equally terrible.

Just last year I found a tub of SWR there at the cabin and wouldnt you know it...it was still moist. At that point, had to be 26 years old. My grandpa hadnt been up there since us grandkids had been born. I now have a jar of it in my cellar.

Those were fun days :rotfl:


----------



## Fordun (Apr 30, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> Yeah, if you've been smoking for 2 yrs and started at 12, you're definitely not old enough to be on puff forums. Isn't there a rule about being 18? Or at least a rule about not being 14 haha?


Account i was making for a old friend of mind who couldn't use a computer for life of him i was actaully i one who turned him onto pipe smoking.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I didn't smoke my first pipe until the summer before my senior year of high school. It didn't last long- I got tired of the weird looks I got from a lot of people, and I was at an age when I thought I was hiding my smoking from my parents (I actually thought that my non-smoking parents didn't smell the cigarette smoke on me, year right) and hiding the pipe, tobacco and cleaners was harder than hiding a pack of smokes. I really became a pipe smoker in autumn 1991 (when I was 21 and in college). I did start smoking (regularly) at 12 like you, just with cigarettes, though my first cigarette was at 9 when a friend stole a pack from his dad.



92hatchattack said:


> Not a pipe story, but when i was yound i knew tobacco came from leaves. SO, i picked up a dried up fall leave, proceeded to roll it and tried smoking it.... IT DID NOT GO WELL!


 LOL, I did that a few times as well. I remember it tasting pretty nasty.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

metal socket and a bic pen? sure you were smoking tobacco!?

I started smoking at 14, however it wasn't tobacco. By 15 I was walking into the gas station by my house and buying cigs (worst mistake of my life). By 16, I was smoking a pack a day and that lasted until this year (I'm 21). I've always smoked cigars, however I never fully appreciated or stocked them until I was 20. Pipes are helping ween me off the cigs, and it's a very enjoyable way to get a relatively quick smoke.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Fordun said:


> Account i was making for a old friend of mind who couldn't use a computer for life of him i was actaully i one who turned him onto pipe smoking.


Haha oh okay. No worries brother! I just want to keep my title of youngest guy here


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Fordun said:


> I starting smoking a pipe when i was 12...To be fair it wasn't a real pipe nor real pipe tobacco my pipe was a metal socket that was taped onto a Bic Pen and i would steal cigarettes from my mom and smoke them in that with a cotton ball in the stem for a filter.
> 
> Depressing i know right but when i was in high school i took a woodshop class and i made my own pipe out of mahogany which was closer to a real pipe then anything i had at the time and at the time i would break up a cigar and smoke which i still do from time to time when i feel like taking a trip back in time.
> 
> ...


I remember one year in school, probably grade 7 or 8 (so I'm going back 25 years ago), we went on a school grip to a native place where they showed how they used to make things. One of these things were smoking pipes, made out of clay.

Of course, we all got a chance to make our own clay pipes (yah, like that would EVER fly with schools nowaday), and of course, 99% of the students took them home to show their parents and put them on top of the mantel or whatever. My friends brought them home to smoke.

'Stuffed some cigarette tobacco into them, hid under a group of trees in our neighborhood, and smoked away. It was night and the space was cramped, and I ended up loosing my pipe - so I thought. We were leaving and I was looking for my pipe, but only found a bunch of 'gravel' where I was crouched down. Of course, the 'gravel' was the remnants of my clay pipe, which I had either unknowingly sat or stood on.

Really sucks because I would have loved to have added that pipe to my current display cabinet just for decoration purposes.


----------



## john.s (Jan 6, 2009)

I can't remember ever NOT wanting to smoke a pipe! Very early on, I also aspired to smoking cigars, but my fondness for the pipe eclipsed that interest. For as long as I can recall, I fantasized about earning the privilege to smoke pipes. I was about 14 when I first sampled pipe smoke by borrowing a pipe from my dad's desk (he had dabbled in pipes for a while) and packing it with some of my grandpa's Sir Walter Raleigh. My effort didn't deliver the pleasure I had hoped for: I blame my disappointment on the neglected pipe, the less-than-delicious tobacco (no offense, Grandpa!), and my total inexperience handling matches (which taste REALLY bad when you're trying to light a pipe and don't know how!). I didn't give up, though. Hard to believe, but I bought myself a new (unsmoked) pipe - a Dr. G. It wasn't too difficult to buy Amphora, Borkum Riff, or Captain Black, even at my tender age. The flavor and sensation of smoking aromatic tobacco in a new pipe were muuuuuch better than my initially off-putting experience, and I gradually learned how to pack, light, and draw on my pipe with practice and closer observation of my grandpa's routine. I don't think my mom suspected I was smoking on the sly, and if she had discovered my secret, I tend to think she'd have disapproved only slightly (smoking something other than a pipe would have been a completely different matter). I got a little bolder later in my teens and ventured into pipe shops occasionally, managing to buy a couple of pipes to add to my little collection and even smoke pretty openly. The summer between high school and freshman year of college (when I was still only 17, actually), I started going public by puffing on my pipe out in the open occasionally, though I wasn't quite ready to disclose my hobby to family members. While home on Christmas break, my younger brother found my pipe stash and mentioned it to my mom, who didn't even seem to take notice. I figured I'd use the occasion to bring it into the open. The first thing I did was tell my mom that what I wanted for Christmas was a nice, new pipe. I think she was mildly surprised and just a little bit concerned about my interest in smoking - probably worried I'd taken up cigarettes, ganja, or both. No, no, I told her - I only smoked tobacco in a tobacco pipe and really enjoyed it. That totally reassured her, and she said she thought a pipe would suit me well. She loved it when I smoked fragrant blends, and after that disclosure, I got pretty comfortable venturing out into public with my pipe whenever and wherever it was appropriate.


----------

